# Dickey battery



## Annabel W (Jul 21, 2020)

Hello
I am new to this forum, slightly on the other side of middle aged, my husband and I bought our ebikes 18 months ago, after not riding for 40 something years, and we have been loving them. However yesterday I went to turn my bike on, and the battery wouldn't fire. I thought it must have drained itself, so took it off to charge, but it is 100% charged up, all the lights shine on the side. But when I put it on the bike the lights don't shine, I put it on my husbands bike, same thing, so it is when I try to connect with a bike it fails. Can anyone give some ideas please. Thank you


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

There is an e bike section of the forum, you should post your question there. You are more likely to get an answer and also avoid all the e bike hate.


----------



## Annabel W (Jul 21, 2020)

Goodness me, I had no idea there was so much antagonistic feeling with e bikes. I thought the biking community was more lateral thinking than this, and I am very disappointed that I caused this response and degree of biking disapproval. I will definitely go to the right forum, and thank you for those that directed me that way, but really are we not all just getting out there for some fun and exercise. We don’t all have to be professional in our approach in cycling do we surely. And ok dckey must be a specifically NZ slang term. It's just not nice, in the yachting forums I belong to even if one falls into the wrong part of the forum people are just not rude I think I will leave this forum now. Bye bye


----------



## tom tom (Mar 3, 2007)

Annabel W said:


> Goodness me, I had no idea there was so much antagonistic feeling with e bikes. I thought the biking community was more lateral thinking than this, and I am very disappointed that I caused this response and degree of biking disapproval. I will definitely go to the right forum, and thank you for those that directed me that way, but really are we not all just getting out there for some fun and exercise. We don't all have to be professional in our approach in cycling do we surely. And ok dckey must be a specifically NZ slang term. It's just not nice, in the yachting forums I belong to even if one falls into the wrong part of the forum people are just not rude I think I will leave this forum now. Bye bye


Sorry some of the people that replay are such jerks!! Send me a private message I think I can help.
Tom


----------

